# Wolo Light for Dashboard



## newtonfb19 (May 2, 2007)

Hello!!

I've been reading the posts on this site for a few months now, and I'm finally getting around to my first post.  Over the summer, I'll be riding with my towns EMS squad, and I'll begin my EMT-B class in June.  

Anyways, I've been looking to get a dashboard light for my car to use when responding to calls.  I'm a little unsure of what to get, but the light doesn't have to be anything special.  I live in a very small town (no traffic lights, more cows than people), so there are few cars on the road that I'll have to deal with on the way to a call.  I also don't want to spend too much on it, as I am a broke college student :glare: 

Has anybody ever dealt with Wolo?  I found a light made by them on Amazon (Click here).  I was also looking at this one from Galls, which is a little more expensive.  Any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## newtonfb19 (May 3, 2007)

Also, if you guys havn't used either of the lights I mentioned above, is there a model you recommend?  Again, I'm not looking for anything too fancy, as there are few cars to deal with in my town.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mrdell4150 (May 3, 2007)

The wolo light screams cheap and useless. I would spend the money and get a decent one. Are you looking for a led suction cup light or a halogen rotator? If this is going on the dash I would recomend an led. They don't blind the people in the car and are extremly bright. I have this light and highly recomend it: http://www.sirennet.com/whspec8.html

I have it mounted with the suction cups right next to my rear view mirror on the front windshield and it really moves traffic at night. During the day it is decent, like nearly all small dash lights are.


----------



## firecoins (May 3, 2007)

I would question why you need one if there are few cars but its nice to have.  I would go with a strobe light you can get from Galls. Ill post it later.


----------



## bstone (May 4, 2007)

firecoins said:


> I would question why you need one if there are few cars but its nice to have.  I would go with a strobe light you can get from Galls. Ill post it later.



His service might require it. Why not? Maybe the cows will see it and get out of the road.


----------



## newtonfb19 (May 4, 2007)

bstone said:


> His service might require it. Why not? Maybe the cows will see it and get out of the road.



My squad does not _require_ one, but it is strongly recommended.  It is not uncommon to get stuck behind a farm tractor hauling bales of hay around here :glare:


----------



## PCB (May 4, 2007)

This is the light I use. It is very bright and silent. If you plan on staying in EMS and will need to have a light in the future, get a decent one now, so you won't have to get another one down the road.

http://www.needlights.com/offering/view/273

PC


----------



## newtonfb19 (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for everyones recommendations.  I decided to go with the Whelen SpecTIR 8 LED light, since I do plan to continue on with EMS for awhile.  Now I just have to wait until Friday when I come home from school and begin responding with my town's squad


----------



## mrdell4150 (May 6, 2007)

You will enjoy the SpecTIR 8. It's a great little light. What color are you getting?


----------



## newtonfb19 (May 6, 2007)

mrdell4150 said:


> You will enjoy the SpecTIR 8. It's a great little light. What color are you getting?



In New Jersey, EMS volunteers are only allowed to use blue lights, so that's what I went with.


----------



## MMiz (May 6, 2007)

That's a good light.  I know a few volunteers who use and swear by it.  Be sure to let us know what you think once you get it.


----------



## mrdell4150 (May 6, 2007)

newtonfb19 said:


> In New Jersey, EMS volunteers are only allowed to use blue lights, so that's what I went with.



Oh, I didn't know you are in Jersey. I am also. The blue for that light is great. I have it right next to my rear view mirror and I set it to flash the whole light three times, then pause, then three times, etc. It really works good because it isn't flashing like crazy but people see it. It was one of the only patterns where the entire light flashed at once, most of the other ones had it where the left side flashed, then the right. The program I have it on isn't super fast but it is super bright because all the led's flash at once. You'll know what I mean when you get to play around with it, on the left i believe there is a little button you press to change settings.


----------



## newtonfb19 (Jun 1, 2007)

I just received the SpecTIR 8 the other day and I'm really impressed with how bright it is.  I've already used it on a few calls, and other cars can definetly see it, even in the daytime!  Thank you for the recommendation!


----------



## TraumaJunkie (Jun 3, 2007)

i suggest the Galls dashlight. It's cheap, solid, easy to use, and it has a magnet so you can stick it on your roof if you really desire. Don't forget that you have brakedown lights and a horn. That should take care of any cows that get in your way.


----------



## SwissEMT (Jun 3, 2007)

TraumaJunkie said:


> ..and it has a magnet so you can stick it on your roof if you really desire.


STARSKY AND HUTCH YEAHHHHHHHH


----------

